# For Women*



## Glenda (Aug 15, 2000)

How many of you watch the TV show the Doctor's ?They have Doctor Lisa on there ,and she is an OB-Gyn, a viewer asked " What is safe to put in your vagina"?And her response was > 2 Things ONLY. A Penis and Cream for Vaginal Infections.Nothing else !Never ever use Douches. They contain to many irritants that can destroy the vagina.I think that was pretty interesting.


----------

